# Element Mouse Rescue



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

_Hey guys new to this forum. We have a 2 man run mouse rescue located in Midlothian. Having only opened on 6th October 2013, we are still building and spreading our wings. On here to chat about our gorgeous mice and share and swap stories  _


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

welcome!


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

_Thanks guys, what breeds/colours of beautiful mice do you all have? Any rescue stories behind any of your pet mice?_


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hey,

none yet but hoping to get siamese and satin especially.


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Aw we have Siamese  we've just had 4 litters of them due to the latest 9 mice we rescued 4 of the does were pregnant. Lovely babies, can you describe the satin? I'm sure I've heard that type before


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

satin is the super shiny hair, you'd probably know it if you saw it 8D


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a couple of Black and Tan very shiny girls, maybe they're satins


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

could be, black is the one kind where it's harder to tell, because they can be so shiny anyway.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Ours at the moment are mostly brown Dores and Siamese and silver 

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Fancy seeing you here :lol:

Pstt, 0ct 2012 not 13


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

